# Bet this auction gets BIG dollars....



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

An Italian Eddy Merckx

Camragnola parts

Size medium, Titanium ( not - Note the Columbus tubing sticker)

Hope the seller isn't expecting a lot

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200072588115&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1

PS Why can't people learn the metric system?? Bikes are measured in metric.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I saw that auction last night and laughed to myself too. What model Campy is that stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

kjmunc said:


> I saw that auction last night and laughed to myself too. What model Campy is that stuff?


Looks like Victory, lower end of the spectrum for the time.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Well maybe someone will come away with a cheap beater or project bike. I don't trust his seat tube measurements (bottom of cranks to seatpost?? WTF??), but from the approximate top tube measure and just eyeballing it, it sounds like it's in the 54-56 range.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> An Italian Eddy Merckx
> 
> Camragnola parts
> 
> ...



Man, I don't know.....this could bring crazy $$$$$!

Think about how rare this thing is:

#1 It's an Italian-built Merckx (maybe a De Rosa?). 
#2 It's a titanium-tubed model with a Columbus SL decal.


PLUS, it has obviously been very well taken care of AND is complimented with professional-grade photography (supplied by a true, knowledgable bike expert) showing many of the details that are important to a person making an expensive bike purchase on eBay. 

This one should ring up the registers! 

Seriously though, it should still pull between $350 and $400. It is a Corsa with what looks like early C Record crank, derailleurs, and shifters with Cobalto brakes. The front hub is a Nuovo/Super Record, but I can't see the rear. Of course it's hard to tell what the rest of the stuff is.

Ciao'

Texbike


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*It isn't*

that bad.....put a carbon fork on her, clean up the frame a bit...shine up the chrome and put a newer gruppo, stem, seatpost, seat, and wheelset on her...could end up being a nice bike....:idea:


----------



## noodle138 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm no Merckx expert, but I don't recall seeing an all chrome fork before. Do you think it is original?
Chris


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*It*



noodle138 said:


> I'm no Merckx expert, but I don't recall seeing an all chrome fork before. Do you think it is original?
> Chris



probably is...Merckx made an all chrome fork...my 2001 Strada OS has one...and it's gorgeous...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*A carbon fork??*



physasst said:


> that bad.....put a carbon fork on her, clean up the frame a bit...shine up the chrome and put a newer gruppo, stem, seatpost, seat, and wheelset on her...could end up being a nice bike....:idea:


Nay Nay!!!

b21


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

physasst said:


> It isn't that bad.....put a carbon fork on her, clean up the frame a bit...shine up the chrome and put a newer gruppo, stem, seatpost, seat, and wheelset on her...could end up being a nice bike....:idea:


I agree (but I would keep the chrome fork). Heck, the bid is only $160 right now. That would be a prety cool backup or retro-project bike at that price.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

physasst said:


> probably is...Merckx made an all chrome fork...my 2001 Strada OS has one...and it's gorgeous...


 Agreed your bike/fork is stunning, I had two Corsa Extras. One was late 80's, the other one early 90's. Both were equipped with a chrome fork, not so uncommon back then imho.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

It really is a pretty bike, despite the misinformation. It's mostly likely a Corsa, although I have never seen one in that color scheme before. BTW, my Corsa 01 has an all chrome fork and I've seen quite a few of them on other Corsas and MX Leaders.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

BTW, my Corsa 01 has an all chrome fork and I've seen quite a few of them on other Corsas and MX Leaders.[/QUOTE]
Speaking of MXL forks only, I have never seen one in chrome, rare, I would imagine.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*photo of my 1989 Corsa Extra with chrome fork*

I found this photo, circa 1990, under the cobwebs, Ventura Triathlon bike to run transition, red, pink and pearl white Merckx corsa extra with chrome fork on the rack. Please excuse the tri bars! It's a shame I don't own it anymore.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

This is really a funny auction to follow. The guy has responded to something like 15 questions. Everyone keeps asking if it's really titanium. I also can't believe how many people are bidding on the bike. I see much nicer bikes/frames sell for less on eBay all of the time, with only a few bidders. 

What's intriguing to me is trying to figure out what model it really is. In the photo of the crank, the downtube looks like it is ovalized -- just like my Corsa 01. I don't think the tubes were ovalized on SL and SLX models, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*It's Columbus SL.....*

He says the Columbus sticker states the exact thing as listed on this one, which is a picture of a NOS Columbus SL sticker set--still can't believe it's going for so much though.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Corsa....*

It looks like a Corsa due to the external brake cable routing, flat crown fork, and the Columbus SL sticker. However, it could also predate the designations of Corsa, Corsa Extra, etc. When did they start that? Around 1986?

I think the price is being driven by the C Record stuff on it along with the Cobalto brakes. There is easily $350 worth of old, in-demand parts on the bike. Even in less than pristine condition, the Cobalto brakeset would easily bring around $150 +, the crankset $50 +, and the derailleurs/shifter set would bring $100. That doesn't even count the seatpost, wheelset, and headset/BB. 

If it went for less than $400, you could sell the major compoments off on ebay and have an almost (if not) free Corsa frameset!

Anyway, just my warped Texas perspective on it. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

A few people obviously thought like texbike.....final bid of over $637......wow.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Man, that's crazy! I wouldn't have guessed that it could pull $600 plus. 

I hope the new owner enjoys it!

Texbike


----------

